

Show HN: Valentine gift on Kickstarter - pwrfid
http://kck.st/10A6EA3
Valentine's is always tricky. Having been doing the same thing of getting a Hallmark card and some other usual stuff, wanted to try something new, minimalist and simple. Decided to put it up on KS. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks folks.
======
pwrfid
Hi mont5914,

Thanks for checking it out. Ya, many people liked the roses and thats an
interesting idea that we would think about. Thanks

------
mont5914
Cool design for a Valentine's gift, but I just wish they would have a backer
option for a half a dozen of the roses!

